# Unable to copy video from DVD



## xvn942 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a DVD+R which has several music videos on it that I am trying to copy to my hard drive. I am able to copy all of them but one. When I try to copy this file and paste it to my hard drive, I get the error message, "Cannot copy file. Data error (cyclic redundancy check)." Does this mean the file or disk is damaged? Is there any way I can fix it? How can I copy this file over to the hard drive?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the disc for any marks or scratches. Do you get the same problem with other DVDs or just this one file? It could be a corrupt file due to recording at too high speed, buffer underrun, dirty disc etc.

I use ISO Buster to recover badly recorded DVDs www.isobuster.com
Another good one is CD Check www.softwarepatch.com/software/cd-recovery.html


----------



## xvn942 (Feb 13, 2005)

There are no visible scratches or marks and the DVD is very new and clean-looking. I am only having the problem with the one file on the one disk. If it is corrupt, is there any way I can fix it? (By the way I forgot to mention that I am able to play the file from the DVD; I am just not able to copy it from the DVD to the hard drive.)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See the above links. CD Check will tell you if any files are corrupt and ISO Buster will recover them to your hard drive.

How big is the file? Are you just drag & dropping it in Explorer?


----------



## xvn942 (Feb 13, 2005)

ISO Buster was able to recover it. Thanks.


----------

